# Sling TV to add AMC Networks



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Somewhat buried in and confused by various stories on line, it appears that that Sling TV will be adding AMC Networks content. Here's the joint news release:



> *ENGLEWOOD, Colo. and New York, NY, Feb. 9, 2015* - Coinciding with Sling TV's national commercial launch today, Sling TV and AMC Networks announced a comprehensive agreement that includes over-the-top (OTT) multi-stream rights for live and Video-On-Demandentertainment and news content from AMC Networks' portfolio including AMC, BBC AMERICA, BBC World News, IFC, SundanceTV and WE tv.
> 
> "We flipped the switch this morning opening up Sling TV to all consumers, and we're giving them something they've been asking for: AMC," said Roger Lynch, CEO of Sling TV. "Soon Sling TV will deliver hits like The Walking Dead and Mad Men with AMC included in our core package. We found a great partner in AMC Networks with a wide range of popular channels to help us quickly make that a reality."
> 
> ...


What's unclear is the term "soon" and this:

"AMC will be included in the "Best of the Live TV" core package for $20 per month. Sling TV will announce the launch date as well as additional information regarding package availability of the AMC Networks channels in the coming weeks."

But what's important to understand is that in addition to AMC the deal somehow will provide access to content from BBC AMERICA, BBC World News, IFC, SundanceTV and WE tv.

It is now very likely that when the details of this become available and as soon as the Sling TV app gets added to my Amazon Fire TV Stick, we will be cord cutters.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Got my invite Friday night and signed up only to find out the app for the FireTV is not yet available. It's somewhat intriguing, but will miss the full DVR functions. If I can get a new customer deal from DTV from moving I'll likely stick with them, but if not this will suffice w/ Netflix and free Hulu


----------

